# Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo II Cigar Review - Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo II



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My First impression of this Cigar from 2006 was that of a wonderful looking cigar with its flawless wrapper and a great triple cap. 
I've notice...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo II Cigar Review - Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo II


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> My First impression of this Cigar from 2006 was that of a wonderful looking cigar with its flawless wrapper and a great triple cap.
> I've notice...
> 
> Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo II Cigar Review - Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo II


+1. I could not agree more with everything said. The Siglo II is a great smoke!


----------

